# Existing Medical Condition - Job Change



## LandClash (12 Sep 2013)

Hi,

I am considering moving job, I am a software developer. However I have an existing medical condition, I was diagnosed with lymphoma last year and received treatment for a number of months. I was out of work on long term sick leave for this period of time. 

My current employer treated me very well and continued to pay me in full while out of action, they are very accommodating for hospital check-ups etc. 

Part of my treatment for lymphoma was a new novel drug, one which I will continue to receive for another year, this isn't chemo its a new novel therapy, people wouldn't even know I am receiving it there is no side affects. 

The nub of the issue is I have to attend the hospital for two days every two months to receive this drug, this will continue until September 2014. 

My current employer has no problem letting me attend the hospital for these appointment which is a huge relief for me.

Your probably saying to yourself why is this guy thinking of leaving, why not wait until Sept 2014 and then leave. 

Well there has been a re-organisation within the company and a lot of technical expertise has left whom I would have been mentored by. So in essence I am not going to learn anything new if I stay in my current job and also the complexity of the projects I will work on will be of a lower standard than previously. I will end up going backwards.

I had considered staying in the job until Sept 2014 and pursuing some certification in the mean time so that I keep my skills up to date.

Has anyone found themselves in such a situation ?

If I did accept a new job, how would I approach these hospital appointments? 

Pretty much my choice is stay were I am its "comfortable" and suits me at the minute, or I can leave and "chase the dragon" - very philosophical! 

Regards


----------



## wmpdd3 (22 Sep 2013)

My initial feeling is to stay put. I am thinking of the added stress of a new workplace that is not supporting when you are undergoing treatment. 

Think of the disapproving looks when you leave the team and the possible ringing in sick on the day after ( I have no idea if there are side effects to your treatment).

Think of you not being chosen for upcoming projects as they will be high pressure and will require extended working hours. 

Can you do a course while completing the next year in your current job, as the pressure will be off this could be the opportunity to gain a new skill to compliment your current experience.

I do not work in IT so I cant say is what issues you would be facing if you do not gain new experience in the next 12 months, but I do know the effect stress can have on a health person less alone someone receiving treatment.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (22 Sep 2013)

I think you should stay in your job ... your employer has been very accommodating to you deserve your loyalty.

You still need them to accommodate you when you go for future treatment.


----------



## emeralds (22 Sep 2013)

I agree that you should stay in your current job. You cannot be sure that you will be able to secure other employment anyway with your current medical condition.


----------



## RainyDay (22 Sep 2013)

I'd be more inclined to stay also. But if you do move, make absolutely sure that your new job offer is confirmed and you have cleared their pre-employment medical before you hand in your notice.


----------



## LandClash (26 Sep 2013)

Thanks for the feedback one and all. 

I went for a job interview last week and was called for a second interview. I decided not to proceed with it. 

The process of actually getting ready for the interview focused my mind and helped me realise that my current employer is/was very good to me and jumping ship now could land me in an ocean of stress. 

wmpdd3 makes a good point about the "office looks", it would be very difficult to explain my situation to new people.

I plan on pursuing some certification now, even if my day to day work isn't helping me develop my expertise the certification will.

Regards


----------



## wmpdd3 (2 Oct 2013)

Glad you are happy with your decision.


----------

